
Smartphone Users Wasting Hundreds Of Dollars Per Year On Unnecessary Contracts - solipsist
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/04/11/study-smartphone-users-wasting-hundreds-of-dollars-per-year-on-unnecessary-contracts/
======
byoung2
None of these issues are a problem for Sprint customers. Sprint lets you
change your plan anytime, so you can drop to a lower plan or move up to a
higher plan without extending your contract. They even have a tool that
analyzes your usage over the past year and recommends the best plan for you.
Not that voice minutes are even necessary these days, with VOIP over
broadband, free nights starting at 7pm, free weekends, and free calls to any
mobile number (including Verizon, T-Mobile, and AT&T). And for data, 4G plans
are unlimited, so there are never any overage charges (though 3G-only plans
are capped at 5GB or 2GB).

